# Pool Cue Pen



## ssgmeader (Dec 17, 2014)

4 Point segmented Curly Maple w/Walnut on a Jr Gent Rhodium. Used a full splice cue like the large one in the photo. Super happy with how it turned out.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2014)

That is slick Adrian


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

Creative as hell as superbly done Adrian

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd go with very slick! 
I've never completely had in my mind how that splice is done on a full size cue, let alone a pen. I'm sure it's iut there on web, but could you explain it in 1000 words or less?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 17, 2014)

Step 1-Find a normal pool cue with a full splice body such as the big one in the photo.

Step 2 buy the cue

Step 3 turn down the cue to size..because it's a full splice the splices shrink as you turn to the diameter of a pen body

Step4- use a cut off section of the walnut butt and make the cap.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Terrific idea! And what a grand final product!!! Chuck


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah, the obvious! Need to check with local halls and see about letting go of some of the more wonky cues! 
Still, I'd like to know how to build a cue someday with these splice joints. So much good wood, and we have a table. Would be cool to have some homemade cues.


----------



## ELBeau (Dec 17, 2014)

TimR said:


> Ah, the obvious! Need to check with local halls and see about letting go of some of the more wonky cues!
> Still, I'd like to know how to build a cue someday with these splice joints. So much good wood, and we have a table. Would be cool to have some homemade cues.


Creative use of an old house cue. I'll have to look around. I may have a few I could offer at some point.
In the meantime, my site has some information about cuebuilding. http://cueveneer.com/ocart2/Cuebuidling-with-dyed-veneers/short-spliced-forearms

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Beau!  Most of this never occurred to me using a v-groove cut into the forearm. I may be able to try this sometime using an ornamental mill (Legacy 1200) I have with a 90DEG v-groove router bit and an appropriate taper which I can adjust. Probably start with something small...like a pen perhaps!


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 18, 2014)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Really cool. And you could shoot a game with it in a pinch . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 18, 2014)

ELBeau said:


> Creative use of an old house cue. I'll have to look around. I may have a few I could offer at some point.
> In the meantime, my site has some information about cuebuilding. http://cueveneer.com/ocart2/Cuebuidling-with-dyed-veneers/short-spliced-forearms



Id probably be up for some if you have any available. I got the 2 I have off of Ebay at $55.00 including shipping so about $27.50 a blank. A little higher than I would have liked but It's got to be much more difficult than a normal segmented blank so I figured it was worth a shot. And Being that 1 was for a commissioned piece I already made my money back. .. See everything I saw about trying to figure out how to segment pretty much showed what your showing on your site. I don't have a set up like that to make my own.

Is there a big difference between a full splice and a short splice?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful pen Adrian.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I might have about 10 or so at home in ohio that aren't strait anymore


----------



## ELBeau (Dec 18, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Id probably be up for some if you have any available. I got the 2 I have off of Ebay at $55.00 including shipping so about $27.50 a blank. A little higher than I would have liked but It's got to be much more difficult than a normal segmented blank so I figured it was worth a shot. And Being that 1 was for a commissioned piece I already made my money back. .. See everything I saw about trying to figure out how to segment pretty much showed what your showing on your site. I don't have a set up like that to make my own.
> 
> Is there a big difference between a full splice and a short splice?



Shoot me a PM over the weekend and I'll see what I can find for you. I can trim it down to fit in a smaller box, too. No sense in sending a lot of wood you won't need/use and bumping up the shipping costs. 
The short splice uses 4 individual pieces of wood for the 4 points, while a full splice uses one piece of wood for the 4 points. If you cut a full splice cue at the base of the points/handlewood, it'll look just like a short/half splice cue.


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmm will have to try the short splice and see if it works out the same. The would possibly open up possibilities with fancier cues with veneers in the points.


----------



## ELBeau (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, the short splice is often joined to the handle with a metal pin that may make it tough to turn into a pen. Plus, they're generally more expensive than your normal house cue. The cheap ones may actually be decals. 
In addition, some cues are made with inlaid or "flat bottom" points. On those the point wood only goes about .200 thick. If you cut one of those down to a pen you'd wind up cutting out the points. 
Best bet for your purpose is to use house cues or make your own if you want veneered ones. Do you have tooling to make your own pen blanks?


----------

